# The Ultimate Mobil Communications Challenge



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Just checking in on you guys from Big Lake, Tx. Since Kathy and I were out on the road thought I would give my self the Ultimate Mobil Communications Challenge. Checked email, backed up the forum and did some cruising in the Internet with nothing more than a laptop and cell phone on batteries. Well it's about time to get ready for the biggest day here at the festival, check out all you Outbackers later.

PS: Did I mention it's warm and sunny...









Vern


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Vern, you are definitely the lucky one. It's 27 and no sun here in Michigan.

Phil


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It's 11 here, and sunny. With the 9mph wind, it feels like -1.

How's that for SPRING!


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

It's







25 out with a 30 mph wind just plain cold out. this is spring in Wis.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I won't tell all of you how warm it really got "BUT" we did have to turn on the AC...









Vern


----------

